# "CLASS NOT REGISTERED" Canon Zoombrowzer



## Blue_J (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, thanks so much for your site! It is invaluable! 

Got a common problem (but could not find an answer among your forums). Im using WinME. I am trying to open a program that I have on my PC called Canon ZoomBrowzer. Whenever I click on the icon on my desktop I get the message 'Class Not Registered'.

I can not say when this error first appeared as it had been a week since I last used the program and several downloads etc had been done in that time. 

Please let me know what info. you need to help me, if any (and how to get it) and I will do what I can this end to make your job easy.

Great Job! Look forward to hearing from someone.

Blue_J


----------



## Ed999 (Aug 19, 2008)

The error message 'class not registered' indicates that an entry in the Windows registry which the program needs is missing.

The standard cure for this type of error is to uninstall the program, restart the computer, then re-install the program. The program's installer files will take care of the error, by writing all the correct entries into the Registry.

The uninstaller for one of the programs which you recently uninstalled has deleted something that it shouldn't have! But the fix is - as above - fairly straightforward.


----------



## Blue_J (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Ed999, thats Great! Its a great help to know what has caused a problem so that I can make sure it doesn't happen again with other programs... and to know how to fix it! Thanks again... Your'e a Legend!


----------

